# Problemlösung mit NAIS FP0



## bORG (11 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine NAIS SPS FP0-C14CRS. Und möchte damit folgendes Problem lösen:

Es sollte über den Relaisausgang Y0.0 ein Pressluft Magnetventil (für die Kühlung meiner CNC Fraese) folgend angesteuert werden:
-Innerhalb einer Sekunde sollte das Ventil 3-mal ein-aus-ein-aus-ein-aus geschaltet werden, dann soll es für 20 sekunden ausgeschaltet bleiben. Dann würde der Zyklus wieder neu von vorne anfangen.
Es will mir leider irgendwie solch ein Programm nicht gelingen, da ich noch sehr wenig programiererfahrung damit habe.
Ich waere sehr Dankbar wenn jemand mir http://us.mc539.mail.yahoo.com/mc/compose?to=varadig@yahoo.comdabei helfen könnte, wie ich über FP WIN PRO 5 das lösen könnte.


----------



## vladi (11 Oktober 2008)

*Nais*

Hallo,
eine Lösung wäre eine Schrittkette(programmierbar grafisch mit FP WIN), mit ein Paar Schritte..
-Step 1: rausfahren, Timer start..
-Step 2: Timer kommt, rein..
-Step 3: rausfahren, Timer start..
usw.

V.


----------



## bORG (11 Oktober 2008)

Hallo, Vladi!

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Nun ich habe eine einfache Schleife, die beim FPWIN eine Basisschleife ist. Die funktioniert super, kann auch die Zeiten frei waehlen.
Bild bitte hier:


Ich habe es aber zb. so versucht, (erst zwei Schritte) da geht auch Garnix:


ich habe leider keine Idee wie es möglich waere. Ich denke wenn man diese Timer irgendwie hintereinander in eine Schleife bringen könnte waere es machbar, aber wo, wie mache ich den Fehler?
Bitte um Hilfe.

mfG.

bORG


----------



## vladi (12 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich dachte an eine Schrittkette, als POE Programm AS(Ablaufsprache).
So kannst du dein Ablauf programmieren.
Sieht so aus:

V.


----------



## bORG (12 Oktober 2008)

Uuhaaa, ich dachte es ist einfacher 
Nun, ich habe als Beispielprogramm eine Ampelsteuerung in FPWIN. Ich habe sie aufgerufen...ich versuche was davon zu machen.
Vielen Dank zuerst für den Tip.
Weiss zwar noch nicht wie ich das ganze angehen werde...


----------



## bORG (12 Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich habe etwas versucht, ich weiss jedoch nicht ob ich es mir so richtig vorstelle.
Ich weiss auch nicht weshalb diese Fehler da sind.
Ich habe auch innerhalb der einzelnen Aktionen einzelne Bewegungsablaeufe eingebettet.

Was mache ich nur falsch?

vielen Dank für jede Hilfe.

bORG


----------



## MSB (12 Oktober 2008)

Was ist an "Step1" nicht als Bezeichner zulässig nicht verständlich?
Wie heißts doch immer so schön, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ...

Probiers halt mal mit Schritt_1 oder Grundstellung oder ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bORG (12 Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

Dankeschön, ich habe die Steps auf Schritt_1 2 3... geaendert, aber die Fehler sind die Gleichen.

bORG


----------



## bORG (13 Oktober 2008)

Yippeee Leute!!!

Ich habe mich nocheinmal aufgerafft und ich habe es geschafft!!!!:s10:
HABT VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE HELFENDEN TIPPS!!!

Dankeschön! Bin noch ehrlich ein Anfaenger hier....


bORG

P.S:Und hier das Programm


----------

